# Tanning a raccoon hide



## Goatguy (Aug 23, 2007)

So! I was driving behind a car the other day and this car hit a racoon, The **** flew into the ditch and the car kept going.

I think to myself "Wow! That seemed like a big ****, I wonder if his fur is still in good shape after the hit?"

So I get out of my car and check him out, perfect condition, dead as dead can be, but the fur was good. SO I thouhgt it woudl be a perfect opporntunity to try tanning a hide since I've never done it.

Took him home, skinned him and stretched him on a piece of ply wood and covered him in about 1/2 inch of kosher salt (I remember reading this somewhere). Anyhow, he has been drying for 3 days now with the salt and I think he should be ok to start the next process.

Problem is that I don't know what to do next. How do I clean him, soften him up. Make him into a hat? or just hang him on the wall. What do you all think, I need help finished my project. Thanks!


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

I would start scraping the meat off. After you have the meat side scraped clean then you can work on softening it up.


----------



## Goatguy (Aug 23, 2007)

I cleaned off almost all the fat and meat before I salted it. Thanks though


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

I've never tanned before... but here's a link I picked up from the rabbit forum.

http://islandgems.net/tanning.html

Hope that helps!

Cricket


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

Goatguy said:


> So! I was driving behind a car the other day and this car hit a racoon, The **** flew into the ditch and the car kept going.
> 
> I think to myself "Wow! That seemed like a big ****, I wonder if his fur is still in good shape after the hit?"
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that you hit the raccoon but it is early to try and tan any hide right now as the hair will more than likely slip. Later in Mid November around here the fur starts to prime up. When you blow into the fur it should separate almost into a circle. The inside of the hide should have a blueish cast.
The fur will be set and the finish fur will be something to have for a life time.

Warning if you ever skin an animal and the inside of the hide is bloody and almost red to dark pink you are messing around with an animal that has trappers disease (anthrax). Put the animal in a double trash bag and into another double trash bag. wash your hands even if you have rubber gloves on with soap and water rinse in a bleach solution of 1 cup bleach to 1 gal water and then take the animal to the nearest conservation department. let them know what you have got and then get on to the doctor. You will be fine with just a few shots. This is nothing like weapons grade anthrax but you will still need medical attention.

Hillbillybob


----------

